# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Epiziotomija

## Roimeda

Pozdrav. 
Koliko vas dugo boljela rana?
Meni 7 dana od poroda, 2 dana boli malo vise neg u odnosu na protekle  dane pa sam isla pogledati i imam vidljivu oteklinu i plavo.
dosta hodam jer bas sjediti ne mogu, jel od toga? 
Radim kegelove vježbe isto da prije zaraste.
Konce ne vidim, da li se oni raspadnu u 1 tjednu?
S cim ste tretirale ranu?
Jel octenisept sprej dovoljan? Hvala

----------


## Jadranka

Cestitke na bebici  :Smile: 

Kako s kojim djetetom - s prvim najduze i jako, par tjedana. S drugim najmanje bolno, a vjerojatno i najkrace. S trecim se ne sjecam, mislim da me bolilo jako, al dosta kratko, mozda tjedan. Ja sam samo taj sprej stavljala. Za konce ne znam, nisam gledala.

----------

